# Malaga (Spain): The city of Picasso



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

great photos of a fun city.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Que fotos mas bellas. Que pena que la mayoria de las turistas se van inmediamente a las playasa sin pasear por esta maravilla de ciudad. Su perdido! hno:

What beautiful photos. What a shame that majority of the tourists that go immediately to the beaches do not take a stroll throughout this wonderful city. Their loss! hno:


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Amazing Málaga. :bow:


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

So beautiful. I'm jelous.
Spain is such a fabulous country.


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Picasso nació en Málaga ..y estudió en Barcelona.
Picasso was born in Malaga. studied in Barcelona.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^and¿¿ picasso was living too in Madrid or the USA


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

FASSE3 said:


> Picasso nació en Málaga ..y estudió en Barcelona.
> Picasso was born in Malaga. studied in Barcelona.


He doesn`t "study" at all. In fact, probably the only person that teach him was his own father, also an artist that worked as a teacher in Fine Arts Academies (in Malaga, La Coruña and Barcelona).

When Picasso left Malaga the first time (his father moved to La coruña for a new work, also as a Fine Art Academy teacher) , when he was a boy he paint so well. In fact won several prizes in those days.

But La Coruña (in the north of Spain) has an awful weather in comparation with Malaga and because that his father look for a new work and get one in Barcelona. Picasso doesn´t moved to Barcelona by himself but his father and the family moved by work reasons.

Picasso _"went but didn´t study in"_ Barcelona´s Fine Art Academy and his father ordered him to go to Madrid without his "bad" young friends. But Picasso didn´t like to study in Madrid and_ in a few months _come back with his family in Barcelona.


Picasso only decided to live in two places. First in Paris, because was the world city of arts in those years and then in south coast of France in summers because he felt nostalgia of the light of the mediteterranean cities like Málaga or Barcelona and he promised that didn´t come back to Spain while Franco was live. Unfortunately, Picasso dead two years before Franco. But he felt himself spanish and reject french nacionality some times.


So Picasso went to Barcelona's Fine Arts Academy and Madrid but he didn´t interesting in study any boring formal classes. So Picasso only had two teacher:

- his own father. A very good teacher, but not a very good artist.
- and himself looking and learning by himself like many others genius (Einsteind in example).




But in fact Picasso, like so many others genius,_ was a "world citizen"_


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Fantastic....I luv Spain...best country in Europe :rock:


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Spanish artist. Son of also the artist Jose Ruiz Blasco, in 1895 was transferred with his family to Barcelona, where the young painter surrounded by a group of artists , between which he is possible to mention to the painters Ramon Casas and Santiago Rusiñol, with those who was used to meeting in the bar Els Quatre Gats.


---------------------------------------------------------------
Artista español. Hijo del también artista José Ruiz Blasco, en 1895 se trasladó con su familia a Barcelona, donde el joven pintor se rodeó de un grupo de artistas y literatos, entre los que cabe citar a los pintores Ramón Casas y Santiago Rusiñol, con quienes acostumbraba reunirse en el bar Els Quatre Gats.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

I red that Picasso was the most important artist of the century XX. I really like it.I agree, but Dalí es marvelous too! Andalucia is so nice


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Some more photos from JLuis, Calabrese, siles, Telecom










Inside Malaga's Cathedral:










The roof of the city Hall:
















*Villages around Malaga city:* 

RONDA:





















BENAHABIS (close to Marbella):


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Malaga is great!! Very nice city... 
Thanks kay:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I love that city i go there every summer! I love Torrémolinos, Benalmadena, Marbella y Fuengirola too!! I love Spain it's a beautiful country, my favourite in Europe! :banana:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

I've been in Benahavís a year ago. What a beautiful town in the middle of the mountains! (Close to the sea -Marbella-)


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Some photos of how to recover a nice building of the old city center, preserving the facade but, in fact, making a new building inside. Finally, we can see how the building is empty, waiting for new walls and floors. It's very usual to find archaeologic rests of phoenicians, romans etc due to Malaga was founded by phoenicians about 2.900 years ago. 


(thanks fantasy82)


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

The PTA (Parque Tecnologico de Andalucia or Andalusian Tecnology Park) [Malaga Valley web]


Is the Headquarters of the I.A.S.P., the International Association of Science Parks with 349 science and tecnology parks and 200.000 companies of 71 countries all over the world.

The PTA is just located in Campanillas, a district of Malaga city and has 500 companies and almost 15.000 emploies.


Photos by fantasy, Telecom.. and by myself:













































































































































edited to add some more photos by Warlog:


----------



## Prosciutto (Jun 28, 2006)

Great pics.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

An under-rated gem indeed . It's funny as i went to Malaga to visit the famed Costa del sol . Funny thing is that apart from the beautiful mansions especially around Marbella i thought the beaches in the costa del sol to be quite crappy . I left though discovering the beautiful Spanish city with a great Spanish ambience of Malaga .


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

The Malaga's park in the city centre.. a little jewel with plants of the five continents. This was "water" more than a century ago when it was retrieved from the sea to the city.


(photos by fantasy82)










































































































































and finally one photo of La Concepcion botanic and historical gardens.. just in the north side of the city:


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

some more pics from fantasy82 of the PTA (andalusian technology park, World Headquarters of the International Association of Science Parks )


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Erolisk said:


> Malaga,marbella ,estepona...
> La costa del sol is just wonderful


Clarooo! U forgot Torrémolinos, Benalmadena, Ricon de la Victoria, Fuengirola... :cheers:
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

My point was made clear


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

More Warlog's pics:


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


I like the architecture style some of the buildings of Malaga, like that one


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Well, after three months without raising any photo ..

someones from flickr:



















The red carpet on the Spanish Film Festival of Malaga. The city is a candidate for European City of Culture in 2016...










Roman Theatre:









Gibralfaro Castle:


















Alcazaba Castle:









Cathedral:









Beaches:

















AVE (the high speed train):









Andalucia's avenue and Larios street:

















Parks:









Holly week:


----------



## Gölem II (Jul 7, 2009)

¡Fabolous Málaga!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

a must visit city!


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

ZOHAR said:


> a must visit city!


you are welcome .. 
especially these days because from last friday (august the 14th) to next sunday (23) the city is for fun. The biggest summer fair in Spain started with the traditional huge firework display which set the tone for the next nine days of festivities including concerts, bullfights, street performances and all the fun...



Malaga Fair - 2009

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonimolero/3825863219


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I cameback from Malaga last Wednesday, I'll post the pics soon!


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

There are "two fairs" 

during the day you can fun in the city center streets...






















... and at night in the "Real" 












or .... Peñon del Cuervo Beach:


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

MaTech said:


> But La Coruña (in the north of Spain) has an awful weather in comparation with Malaga and because that his father look for a new work and get one in Barcelona. Picasso doesn´t moved to Barcelona by himself but his father and the family moved by work reasons.


Yeah, because the weather in NY is so much better than in Coruña... lol. Btw, I wouldn't call the weather "awful" up there, I mean, those disgustingly hot summers in Malaga and Barcelona... THAT is awful.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Very Beautifull !


----------



## Antsky (Aug 26, 2004)

some more photos of this nice city:



Alcazaba castle:


























































Ronda (a nice village near Malaga city):


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Malaga is fascinating :cheers:

We want more pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Photos of the the Technological Park of Andalusia, Malaga... 12 kms from the city centre:

* 15.000 employess, 500 companies (Oracle, Siemens, Vodafone, Huawei, Fujitsu.. and local companies like Isofoton, AT4 Wireless...) 

* Headquarter of the IASP (International Association of Science and technology Parks ) grouping 372 technology parks with 200.000 companies in 72 countries around the world.

























































The night falls on the Technological Park of Andalusia....




Photos of the the Technological Park of Andalusia, Malaga... 12 kms from the city centre:

* 15.000 employess, 500 companies (Oracle, Siemens, Vodafone, Huawei, Fujitsu.. and local companies like Isofoton, AT4 Wireless...) 

* Headquarter of the IASP (International Association of Science and technology Parks ) grouping 372 technology parks with 200.000 companies in 72 countries around the world.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

magnificent buildings


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Malaga its really a very nice city: its buildings for examble, are awesome


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

MaTech said:


> ...
> De la Merced square, where Picasso was born in 1881...


Was he born ON the square?! 

:lol:


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

paisajs and beautiful and the city let alone ...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122679


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

*Malaga beach on summer.... day and night*
















































*and... Pussicat Dolls' concert, MTV Malaga summer 2008:*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm coming in 2 weeks! :banana: :banana2:


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

CasaMor said:


> I'm coming in 2 weeks! :banana: :banana2:


You are wellcome !


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

MaTech said:


> You are wellcome !


I'm in Malaga! I'm taking some pics, will post them later!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, nice updates from Malaga btw


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Some photos (and news) of the most luxury hotel in Spain and one of the best 30 hotels in the world, the Villa Padierna Hotel (Marbella-Costa del Sol, 60 kms from Malaga city centre), where Michell Obama and family (without Mr. Obama president) arrived some days ago for a summer vacation.



























































































































































































the most luxury hotel in Spain and one of the best 30 hotels in the world, the Villa Padierna Hotel (Marbella-Costa del Sol, 60 kms from Malaga city centre), where Michell Obama and family (without Mr. Obama president) arrived some days ago for a summer vacation.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful hotel 

spain needs more like this


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That hotel is really beautiful, very nice


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

By CasaMor (August 2010)


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

By CasaMor (August 2010)


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by CasaMor (August 2010)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CasaMor said:


> By CasaMor (August 2010)


really nice building!!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Yup! I take a picture of it everytime I go to Malaga! :cheers:


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Some photos from the last Malaga Fair (August):






























































































































































































































































See you next year.. ! :cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ I missed the feria this year. I had to come back to Casablanca because of Ramadan! BUT see you next year!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

well, apart from the Bullfighting scene, Tel Aviv, in a way looks a bit like Malaga...  the weather, the atmosphere, the liveliness


----------



## olespain (Sep 22, 2010)

Hotels in Malaga (Spain), The city of Picasso:










*HOTEL ELBA ESTEPONA & THALASSO SPA 5 STARS*

The *Gran Hotel Elba Estepona* is a beach front luxury hotel. It has been designed and conceived for those guests who are accustomed to experiencing and enjoying their pleasures, as well as the details, service, décor, gastronomy, tranquillity and privileged setting that sets it apart from other 5 star hotels in Spain.

*Elegance, discretion, luxury*...
we want your stay at the Gran Hotel Elba Estepona & Thalasso SPA to be one that you will remember, and naturally hope that you will wish to return and spend your precious time with us again.

*Food and drink*...
take on an entirely new dimension at the Gran Hotel Elba Estepona, with its three theme Restaurants plus another, more informal, international-style Restaurant.

Site: Hotel Elba Estepona











*HOTEL SULTAN CLUB MARBELLA*

Sultan Club Marbella Hotel 4 stars has 76 apartments spread over six floors.

They are decorated for the comfort of the host, with views to the mountains or the Mediterranean.
The apartments have spacious terraces with sun beds where you can sunbathe or enjoy the excellent views of the best areas of Marbella.

Located at the foot of Sierra Blanca, Marbella is in the heart of the* Costa del Sol*, one of the elite's favorite.
The cozy Sultan Hotel is located in the best area of the so-called 'Golden Mile', just 150 meters from the beach, 5 minutes from the center of this beautiful city, 6 km from the famous Puerto Banus and 15 minutes from several golf.

Site: Hotel Sultan Club Marbella


----------



## Logor (Nov 7, 2010)

*Desde Gibralfaro*

Atardecer desde Gibralfaro.


----------



## Pepe Percheles (Nov 11, 2008)

Málaga my city, your city, our city:

http://salitre24.wordpress.com/2010/10/12/%C2%BFyo-de-malaga/


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

simply... Málaga


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Great pictures here. Malaga is a lovely city. I have been there several times.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The aerial night view of Malaga above its very nice


----------



## planometro (Apr 6, 2011)

Malaga! I love my city...but if you come dont forget to visit the small cities along the coast, Granada and Cádiz!


----------



## Antsky (Aug 26, 2004)

*Malaga's Thyssen Museum*


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

The Thyssen is an interesting museum. Malaga has more than 30 museums to see, but the Picasso Museum (and the Picasso's Birthplace Museum), the CAC Museum and the Thyssen are the three museums that any visitor to malaga must to see.

photos of some buildings...


----------



## siles (Jun 28, 2004)

jarm said:


>






jarm said:


>


...


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

PUERTO BANÚS (66 kms from Malaga's city centre) is the most famous nautical and tourist enclave in south Europe, but this port is much more than that, it is really a city within a big city like Marbella.

Saying MARBELLA or saying BANÚS is speaking of luxury, sport, glamour, culture, commerce and above all people, technology, services and a ceaseless activity, all capable of bringing a unique mixture that works perfectly.





































































































































































To be continued...


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok... all the photos works now !


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Some more photos of luxury cars on Puerto Banus in Marbella, Costa del Sol... 66 kms from Malaga's city centre:


----------



## siles (Jun 28, 2004)

Puerto José Banús - Marbella (Málaga).


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Old photos of Malaga:































































[/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

The Parque Tecnológico de Andalucía in Málaga is a top quality area in which to set up innovative SMEs and large companies that are respectful of the environment and are devoted to manufacturing, advanced services and R&D. 

The PTA has 15,000 employees and 550 companies from small companies to multinational companies such as Oracle, Rytheon, Siemens Epcos or Fujitsu.

The P.T.A. in Malaga is the world headquarters of the International Association of Science Parks (IASP) that hast more than 200.000 companies and 375 members' Parks in 70 countries around the world.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos....thanks for the updates.


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks Linguine !!

Two more...

The Bionand (research center in biotechnology and nanomedicine) in PTA (Malaga):


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Mouth of the river Guadalhorce, just close to Malaga. A paradise for birds lovers.


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

De la Merced Square and the house were Pablo Picasso was born in 1.881:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Is it the square in front of El Carmen bar? (a gay bar)


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

I reviewed Malaga Pictures . İ loved it, Nice city 

. .
Baku 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=93


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

CasaMor said:


> ^^ Is it the square in front of El Carmen bar? (a gay bar)


Uf... I don't know. De la Merced square is just here.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

MaTech said:


> Uf... I don't know. De la Merced square is just here.


Yes it is. El Carmen bar is in front of it. 

Plaza de la Merced, 21, Málaga 
http://www.elcarmengaybar.com/

^^ Love this bar. Miss Malaga.


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

beaches of the cliffs of Maro (nature reserve). It's close to Nerja and about 60 kms from the Malaga city center. 

A paradise for diving. Some of the beaches are nudist


----------



## ftarganski (Jul 1, 2011)

*Foto Panoramica de Málaga*

Buenas noches a todos,

Soy de Brazil, y en agosto estuve en Malaga por vacaciones.

Los invito aadentrar el sitio web http://www.targanski.com, donde hay una foto panoramica de mi autoria, tomada desde el Casteolo Gibralfaro hacia el puerto.

Gracias!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates....:cheers:


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

ftarganski said:


> Buenas noches a todos,
> 
> Soy de Brazil, y en agosto estuve en Malaga por vacaciones.
> 
> ...


very nice photos in that web, not only the Malaga's photo. Muy buenas fotos en tu web, no sólo la de Málaga


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Malaga is known as *Costa del Sol*, synonymous with sunshine and the beautiful Mediterranean Sea but also as* Costa del Golf* as home to over 60 of the most exclusive golf courses in the world. 

The Costa del Golf as it is affectionately known has over 300 days of sunshine a year and with average temperatures of 19c it isn’t difficult to understand why it has become one of Europe’s leading Golf destinations.


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

some night photos:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Real paradise in Mediterranean Sea!! Great weather all year. You must visit Malaga when you come to Spain 

Verdadero paraíso del Mar Mediterráneo!! Málaga tiene un tiempo magnífico todos los días del año. Debéis visitarla cuando vengáis a España :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates from Malaga....:cheers2:


----------



## siles (Jun 28, 2004)

Málaga at Christmas.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Paseo del Parque, Calle Larios, Alameda... I miss you Malaga! 

Thanks for sharing. kay:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

oh! great pictures!


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

I wish you a happy new year for all skyscrapper forumers !!!


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

There are nice small villages near Málaga....

ISTÁN (12 kms from Marbella and coastline and 75 kms from Malaga city centre)


----------



## siles (Jun 28, 2004)

More photos of Istan.














































































































'The Castaño Santo' one of the trees more ancient in Andalusia with an age between eight hundred and thousand years.


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

first look malaga in this thread. Surprise with beautiful,sure.


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Mijas is a beautiful town 30 kms from Malaga city center...


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

solar lantern and wind turbine because the SmartCity project on Malaga


*Málaga is currently measured as the “smartest” city in Spain*. Málaga achieved the number 1 position due to its high scores in smart energy and environment, and smart services, despite its relatively low final score for enabling forces (people, economy, intelligence or ICT). In terms of the energy and environment domains, its ultimate goal is to make a 20% energy saving by adopting the measures for optimal integration of renewable energies into the power grid, ringing generators closer to consumers by establishing new models of distributed energy resources management, using batteries to store the energy generated, leveraging new smart meters and advanced communication systems for real-time control and energy management. Málaga scored also high in security and emergency services offered to its citizens, and the strong availability of e-education.


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

*Estepona Beach*









*Vélez Málaga Beach*









*Malaga Beach*


----------



## Irish Blood English Heart (Sep 13, 2002)

Wonderful city that has truely stole my heart after spending the weekend there.


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

*Arroyo Hondo beach. Benalmadena *(20 kms from Malaga)









*Burriana Beach. Nerja* (50 kms from Malaga city center)


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Two more beaches of Malaga - Costa del Sol: Cala del Pino and Cala del Cañuelo, on Nerja (50 kms from Malaga city centre):










Cala del Pino









Cala del Cañuelo


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

*More Malaga's beaches:. Now beaches of Mijas (25 kms from Malaga)*


*Carvajal beach*










*El Carabeo beach*










El Bombo beach


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Four more beaches of Malaga:


----------



## siles (Jun 28, 2004)

Costa del Sol beaches.


----------



## siles (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Some Málaga and Costa del Sol beaches:


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

*El Chorro. 60 Kms from Malaga city centre*:
























































*a very interesting place for hiking ... and close to malaga*


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

*The walkway of the king. Now being rehabilitated. IMPRESSIVE ! *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MaTech said:


> *The walkway of the king. Now being rehabilitated. IMPRESSIVE ! *


felt in love with these place!!!

:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

one recomendation, you should put pictures from flickr, you click in mos recent pictures(mas recientes) and there are lot of beautiful pictures to show!

http://www.flickr.com/search/?s=rec&w=all&q=malaga&m=text


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ an example:


Malaga D 04 por michael clarke stuff, en Flickr


Malaga panorama por [dac], en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6847003094/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7178/6993190269_bed1420100_b.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6847071186/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Callé Córdoba por josemiguelmalaga, en Flickr


Calle Córdoba por josemiguelmalaga, en Flickr


Uno de los más bellos edificios de Málaga. Calle Alcazabilla. por josemiguelmalaga, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pepa Y Pepe, Tapas Bar por Luc V. de Zeeuw, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6842542934/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/agunedun/6989507819/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible shots from Malaga....thanks for posting.:cheers:


----------

